

Show HN: A really simple way to write BDD tests with NUnit - RokitSalad
https://github.com/RokitSalad/Helpful.BDD

======
thom
Years ago when I did .NET stuff, I had a framework that implemented Given,
When, Then and And as properties on a 'Scenario' test superclass that just
returned this. I then created 'Steps' files that grouped relevant extension
methods together with names describing a step in a BDD example. That allowed
tests like these:

    
    
        [Test]
        public void ShouldDisplayBar()
        {
            Given.AFooWithId(1);
            And.ABarWithText("Baz");
            When.TheUserGoesTo("/food/show/1");
            Then.TheyShouldSee("Baz");
        }
    

The nice thing being you get nice intellisense and easy reusability and
refactoring with the steps.

All that said, BDD isn't just changing the names of arrange, act and assert,
it's more about coming up with a common language that lets you work as a team
to describe examples of your system's behaviour. And the chances are, if
you're just doing it one of these ways that is focused purely on code and
syntax, you're not involving customers anyway.

------
RokitSalad
It can be installed from nuget - Helpful.BDD

